# Had enough of H/Worm tablets, what do i do ?



## charchi (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi everyone, I have had enough of trying to get heartworm meds into my chis,tried everything to try and disguise it, the chewable tablets I,m talking about here. I just tried to get charchi to have it and he accidentley bit my finger. Only thing i can think of now is to take the two of them down to my vet and get the nurse to administer the tablets for me. I dont want to get the injection, never.Any ideas anyone ,sooo over heart worm arrrh.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Have you tried banana? I am "lucky" enough that Kalisee sometimes gulps things and does not chew and it slides right down. My vet has told me if I have trouble he will do it for me. It took some practice until I learned the banana trick or some raw chopped meat, its slippery enough for her not to get a chance to spit it out.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow! Mine just eat them! My golden who is very picky, gives it one sniff and then she just takes it. Angel doesn't care - if you have your hand out he will take whatever it is!! 

If you are using the chewables, that's what I buy, can't you crumble it up and mix with some canned food or cheese or as Anna suggested some raw food. That's rough, that's the one med I don't mind giving them. 

I hope someone can come up with a strategy for you!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I just started Lulu and Gidget on Heartguard with are chewables. They are bigger than they were used to (the tiny interceptor tablet they just swallowed). Lulu is not picky, she sniffed it at first then took it to her spot to chew and enjoy, but Gidget is my picky one--luckily she's also a little resource-guarder. lol She will force something down that she doesn't want to keep Lulu from getting it--even when Lulu's not paying her attention just because Lulu's in the room. I just give it to them at the same time and watch them both carefully (not because I'm afraid they will fight, but because I want to make sure they both finish their medication) until it's gone.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Get the can cheese in the cracker aisle called easy cheese. Only use it for pills etc where it stays a special treat.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Cream cheese works for us (he's picky). The first time a neighbor who shows dogs showed me how. She played 'keep away' with it until he was really crazy for it. He now swallows it whole. I just gave it this morning and hubby was horrified at the huge size. Good luck. I'll bet the canned cheese will work, too. Will be watching to see what works for you.


----------



## charchi (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks, i will try all of these , cant hurt to try, can it? This month i took them to the vet and the nurse even had trouble with Charchi lol but she got it down. Thankyou again will try all of these suggestions.


----------

